# Bye Bye Rover!



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Now that Rover is bidding our camps adieu unfortunately that leaves us with a lot of "leftovers." All of your harvested dahlias will disappear, and he will take your butterflies. 

BUT!!! If you have seeds left you can sell them for a good bit of bells so be sure to do so, and if you still have unharvested dahlias you can sell the ones you pick so be sure to do that as well. 

I'm bummed I didn't get to finish the event but just want to thank everyone for so nicely sharing butterflies back and fourth so I was still able to get a good chunk of the items. I kind of like that it was more challenging cause it helped me play more! On to the next challenge!


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm saving my seeds to see if they get reused next year. Probably unnecessary, but the idea of not having to worry about requests for the first half appeals to me. 

(granted, if you have 200+ of any given type that's probably overkill. )


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Tehya Faye said:


> I'm saving my seeds to see if they get reused next year. Probably unnecessary, but the idea of not having to worry about requests for the first half appeals to me.
> 
> (granted, if you have 200+ of any given type that's probably overkill. )



I considered it, but I rather just sell them off. I've been selling off all my event currencies as well just because I'd rather have the money now. Usually I get more than enough currency during the event to get everything and extra and still rack up more. And during this even I racks up more than enough seeds, it was just butterflies I was having a tough time getting. XD


----------



## Dede (Jan 22, 2018)

Farewell Rover. Not sure if I'll miss him or not after all he's put us through. I lost a lot of sleep because of this event >_> .... The event did encourage more interaction with friends at least, so it's not all bad. I could really see the difference between those who actually wanted to help out and those who only wanted to make use of my market box.

I have to thank everyone who has sent me butterflies, tended to my garden or stopped by to send kudos. I really appreciate it and just hope that anything I sent back was enough to get them through.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 22, 2018)

Rover's going back to harassing people on the train. The country life just didn't suit his question barring needs.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 22, 2018)

Aw... I never even got my favorite special character's hat... or anything. I find it so hard to play Pocket Camp, it puts me to sleep. I didn't realize he'd be gone already


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

So is the surprise Rover said he was going to send the 700 bells for "event participation"? because.....SERIOUSLY ROVER?


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 22, 2018)

Snow said:


> So is the surprise Rover said he was going to send the 700 bells for "event participation"? because.....SERIOUSLY ROVER?



Yes, and I think the amount depends on how many butterflies you had left over... I got not much more than you, but Ive seen some online who got in the 10,000s.


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> Yes, and I think the amount depends on how many butterflies you had left over... I got not much more than you, but Ive seen some online who got in the 10,000s.



dang......bells are not anything I need. I was hoping for a bonus piece of furniture (like that 2nd stool from the cut scene)


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 22, 2018)

Snow said:


> dang......bells are not anything I need. I was hoping for a bonus piece of furniture (like that 2nd stool from the cut scene)



Yeah, that would have been nice for all the trouble...


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 22, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> Yes, and I think the amount depends on how many butterflies you had left over... I got not much more than you, but Ive seen some online who got in the 10,000s.



After Rover left, I checked my mailbox and had 3,620 bells, and it was for event participation? idk how I got more than 1000 because the only item I unlocked besides the chair was Rover's cap lol


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 22, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> After Rover left, I checked my mailbox and had 3,620 bells, and it was for event participation? idk how I got more than 1000 because the only item I unlocked besides the chair was Rover's cap lol



I had barely 1000 and I finished the event completely. I didn't have very many butterflies or flowers left over since I'd shared and traded most of them. I'd read people speculating Rover paid for what was leftover. I had tons of seeds, so I sold them and made a boatload of bells off that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2018)

Haha I blatantly didn't even log on during this event because I saw people raging over the butterflies.  I don't need that kind of stress in my life.


----------



## ESkill (Jan 22, 2018)

The event was fun and I liked that it was challenging and required cooperation, but it was a tad too difficult to catch butterflies. I hadn't even completed the first phase when the second half started (and I play frequently) It was awesome to see all the lovely people sharing and helping out, I liked that it kind of reinforced the community. All in all it was fun and it'd be cool to see future events kind of similar, more involved than just crafting furniture.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 23, 2018)

ESkill said:


> The event was fun and I liked that it was challenging and required cooperation, but it was a tad too difficult to catch butterflies. I hadn't even completed the first phase when the second half started (and I play frequently) It was awesome to see all the lovely people sharing and helping out, I liked that it kind of reinforced the community. All in all it was fun and it'd be cool to see future events kind of similar, more involved than just crafting furniture.




I agree. Cooperating between players has seemed fantastic to me. The only problem has been the success rate in hunting butterflies. I think they should have made the success rate always be total but raise the number needed.


----------

